# repaint deck



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

Same color, different color?

Do not try to fill the cracks, it won't last long


----------



## firsttimers (Apr 13, 2009)

Same color (white) is OK. I want to do a good job, so that I dont have to do it again and again.


----------



## Scuba_Dave (Jan 16, 2009)

It's paint & exposed to the weather
You will have to do it over & over again :wink:
The deck at my last house was pretty beat up
I just used a sander & scraper 
I used solid stain - maybe 2-3 coats as it was dry

I did give it another coat at some point in 7 years I lived there


----------



## Matthewt1970 (Sep 16, 2008)

That sure looks like latex stain/paint to me. I would get it all off the deck and then use an oil based stain.


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

I went to Home Depot, Lowes etc and got different advice.:no:

There in lies your problem. Go to a REAL paint store for advise:yes:


----------



## firsttimers (Apr 13, 2009)

Thanks for your suggestions. Can you tell me 

1. whether I should use a power washer to take out the paint or use a stripper. 
2. Should i try to sand it in order to smoothen the wood OR is it not worth it?
3. Finally I hear that staining is better than painting? Do you think it would be a good idea to stain or should I only consider repainting?

Like always, thanks for your suggestions


----------



## jellydonut (Jun 18, 2008)

looks like you have quite the project! How old is the deck and what type of wood is it? I did a deck that was in pretty rough shape and I tried everything. I would first apply a stripper to a small area and then power wash or brush it out to see if it works. If it's successful then try the whole deck and maybe you will have to sand it afterwards. For staining, in particular using a semi solid stain, the wood needs to be able to absorb the stain - that means getting rid of all the crap that gets in the way of this occurring. I am really unsure of what would happen if you painted over that, if it would take or how long it would stay - hopefully somebody else knows!


----------



## Faron79 (Jul 16, 2008)

*Haul out the "Rental" sander!!!*

Oh my...that deck needs some help!

My deck is a 12 y/o Redwood deck; west-facing; NO shade; in Fargo, ND...temps from -35 to +100 occasionally.



















Above: Sanding in progress on the skirtboards and spindles...G*D help me...

Below: 
Lower steps sanded the day before and stained. Again...this is 12 y/o Redwood!
Used Sikkens SRD Redwood, #089.










My stain of choice...










Used a Porter-Cable palm-sander on the steps, spindles, etc., last summer '08. Went through a bunch of 60 & 80-grit paper!!! Even used some 50-grit for the skirtboards that faced west. Then went over with 60-grit, and a light pass with 80.
Two years previous, rented a 12" x 18" Vibrating-plate sander to do main deck floor.
THAT is what you'll need to do for the floor.

Faron


----------



## waynech (Feb 25, 2009)

I would rent a power washer and basically strip most of the existing paint off. I would then use a random orbital and sand everything until you get a surface that is comfortable for walking barefoot. Don't skimp on prep work this is the most important. Now you're ready for stain. 
However, I would like to say that pressure treated will always check and is not the greatest wood to hold paint. Maybe in the future you should think of replacing it.


----------

